# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون الإجراءات الجنائية >  المحاضرة الإلكترونية الثامنة في طرق الطعن في الأحكام

## د.شيماء عطاالله

المحاضرة الإلكترونية الثامنة

في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية "طرق الطعن في الأحكام"

لطلاب الفرقة الرابعة انتظام وانتساب وشعبة اللغة الإنجليزية 

بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق 

الفصل الدراسي الثاني 2022

----------

